
Ask HN: How to protect online videos from being stolen - yannoninator
Looking to create a my very own Netflix &#x2F; YouTube like platform, but run into an issue about protecting my video content online.<p>I was thinking how Netflix does it and has any fellow hackers on HN tackled this problem before.<p>Thanks.
======
phillipseamore
Not even Netflix can stop it, just look at any torrent site. You can make it
harder, but that's an endless game that's very expensive either in development
or buying DRM solutions etc. None of these will stop people in simply
recording the screen with a camera and other low-tech ways.

------
verdverm
What do you mean by protect?

~~~
yannoninator
I mean protect them from people downloading videos from my platform.

